# 40th Birthday!



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

I am in a dilemma!! 

I hit the big 4 0 in October and can't decide whether to do anything or just let it pass by! 

If you've reached 40 what did you do to celebrate yours?

Thanks! 

Rachel


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I spent mine at baby massage with N but I can't think of anything better to do 

I would have liked a nice meal out somewhere tho but wouldn't have been able to leave him at 2.5 months


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Rachel,

I spent the day with KL and DH .... DH cooked my fave dinner .... KL was only just coming up to 4 months old and I was BFing, so I didn't want or need to do anything special. If KL was older, I probably would have let DH do what he wanted to do, which was a meal out with our close friends.

Not really a help  

Bels x


----------



## Foxys girl (Mar 17, 2007)

Mine's in October too!  I can't decide what to do either - plus with the state of my marriage at the moment I wonder if DH will still be here!  

Oh well - I suppose there are worse things than being 40 twice divorced and have a baby in tow! (not that I'd give him up for ANYTHING)

FG


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh hunny you must celebrate in some way shape or form  

Cat x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oooo Rachel, definitely have to agree with Cat, you've got celebrate somehow.....whether it's a meal, a party or a pamper session. 

You're only a little ahead of me as I'm 40 in January.  A few of my girlfriends have been hinting to DP that he should be doing me a "surprise" party but he's not really responded..........and then the other day he said to me "you're not having a party for your 40th, I've already decided I'm taking you away somewhere special !!"  I've no idea where although he mentioned that if I want my parents there then maybe meet someone between NZ (where they are) and here (UK) where we are !!?!

Take care
Natasha xxxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

My DF organised a surprise 40th party for me this July

He'd asked me about 7 weeks before if I wanted a party & I'd said no as I'd had a bad experience of an 18th party so he said he'd book us a table at our favourite restraunt for the day after my actual birthday.  He told me it was booked for 8 o'clock!! Anyway my birthday came, had a lovely day being spoilt rotten, had a little tea party & looked forward to the next night going for a meal!  I had a long shift at work that day (7.15am til 5.30pm) so I asked him to run me a bath for when I got in & asked my DD to have a tidy round the kitchen as I knew they were both home all day that day!  I got in at 5.45pm to find them both laid on my bed playing on the DS, NO bath run & the kitchen looking like a bomb had dropped!! I was seething inside & started slamming pots round in the kitchen muttering to myself that I only ask them to do 1 thing each that day for me & neither of them could be bothered!! DF said don't worry, we've got plenty of time!! I was still chunttering to myself & run a bath.. All the time DF & DD just messed around.. I got laid in the bath & was still fuming, it's a wonder there wasn't steam coming out of my ears!    I then got dressed whilst those 2 had baths & got ready (very slowly I may add!!) I said right, am going to sit in the car!! I was all ready & my DD hadn't even dried her hair!! DF said come on LJ you're gonna make us late (he winked at her so I was told later on!) Anyway we finally got in the car & was on our way, me still having an argument with them bith in my head!!    We hadn't got very far when DF suddenly pulled into our friends drive way!! I thought to myself, bloody great, we have 20 mins to get to our table & it was atleast a 30 min drive by now! Our friend came out of the house & said to DF oh, good you got my text about our poorly fish, can you just come & look at it.. I just shook my head in disbelief as I got out the car!! I was livid!! Anyway we walked through to the garden & there was the biggest shock of my life!! SURPRISE shouted 6 of my work friends!! DF had unbeknown to me got intouch with my best friend & asked her to ask the girls from work to the party, I knew nothing! Didn't suspect a thing! He'd organised all the food & even gone out & bought it, our friends had done us a BBQ, let us use their wonderful big back garden... I stood there in shock & turned round to him, what about our reservation!! I was really shocked!! He laughed & said there wasn't a reservation!! The night was amazing, I got to spend it with the people whom I love the most, listening to 80's cds, drinking cider & have giant space hopper races!!

Such a fantastic night..

(sorry if I have bored you with the long post    )

Roz


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Roz ..I was laughing along with that as could just imagine how cross you were   and then I bet you felt really daft   glad it ended up a good night tho  

Cat x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

You've got to celebrate.

It was mine last year and started off by buying myself a sports car, I went to london with my sister for birthday weekend, afternoon tea at the savoy, West end show and trip on the eye, we had a family party the following weekend and went out for meals with various friends. so all in all i think my birthday lasted about a month !!

My friends organised a surprise party for me when I left home many years ago, it was a lovely surprise and had a lovely night but I was so disapointed as I was told that we were going out for a meal at a lovely restaurant and I hadn't eaten all day. Guess who was first up at the buffet   

Roo


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Roo67 said:


> It was mine last year and started off by buying myself a sports car


That sounds like a fabulous idea!! I used to have an MX5 pre children days so maybe one of those!  

I have decided what I am going to do ladies! I am going to spend the day of my birthday with dh and the girls at Drayton Manor so that I can go on Thomas again!  We did it for the girls' 2nd birthday and I really enjoyed it. We will have a picnic etc and then stop for tea on the way home so will be a lovely day 

We are then going to Marbella for a week 3 days after my birthday (was booked nearly a year ago!) so dh is going to take me out for the day and a lovley meal there (while grandad looks after the girls!).

Then, a wek after the holiday I have booked our 2nd fave restaurant (1st was used for dh's 40th earler in the year!) for my close family and friends to celebrate my birthday.

So, my birthday should go on for the whole of October nearly! Phew, I feel pooped already! 

Thanks for all the posts everyone 

Love, Rachel xx (39 and 11 months! )


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Rachel that sounds like a lovely load of celebrations!  that's definitely the way to do it - keep it going as long as possible  

I had several little mini parties - I was really lucky that my birthday was on a weekend, though not so lucky that it was the same day as mothers' day!  I had one little party at our house with all my antenatal group and friends (some FFers) with kids, then I went out for a meal with close friends and family - two of my brothers turned up by complete surprise - one from S Africa and one from Germany - it was amazing! 

We then got M looked after (this was pre-S days) by my parents for a couple of nights and DP took me to Prague, which was so nice as it was the first whole weekend we'd had since we had M, we had a brilliant time.  And then DP went and proposed while we were there!  

Claire x


----------

